# freeBSD newbie trying to run squid with dual cards



## miscar (Dec 22, 2008)

When it comes to free bsd im as new as they come but ive managed to install version 7.0 as well as install squid 3.0 the problem im having is im not able to get my second network card to act as a gateway. 

here is what im trying to do i have a router acting as a repeater ( cant get high speed so i share with neighbor) and its plugged into network card A which is set to use dhcp and it connects to the net fine. Then i wanted to run a router off of network card b so i can manage through put and cache with squid. Problem is network card b is showing no carrier on bootup is there a dummys guide to this? Both cards are smc cards , they are identical and ive tried different cards.


----------



## robbak (Dec 22, 2008)

What is connected to the second card? Do you have link lights on card B? Simple, I know, but if it is saying 'no carrier', it generally means that it is not plugged in.
From there, you will need to set its IP address in /etc/rc.conf, like this:

```
ifconfig_sn0="DHCP" # card A, getting address from dhcp
ifconfig_sn0="inet 10.10.10.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" #card B, fixed address.
```
Note that ifconfig_sn_n_ could be ifconfig_cm_n_ or ifconfig_tx_n_, depending on the model of you smc cards.
Then you have to set the machine as a router, which it is not by default. (*sysctl net.inet.ip.forwarding=yes* will set it immediately for this session, *gateway_enable="YES"* in /etc/rc.conf will set it on boot.)

Lastly, set up all client machines with their ip addresses, the gateway address set to the server, DNS server addresses set to a working DNS server (the router, or your ISP's DNS server) and the proxy address in their browsers set to your gateway's address. 
For a proper setup, you should also set up a dhcp server to setup your clients automatically, but we'll get it going manually first.


----------



## miscar (Dec 24, 2008)

on card b i have a router which i seem to have managed to connect to however im still unable to pass any net work traffic to , i can conncet to it but thats it. Ive reset the router to factory defaults in attmepts to try to get traffic to flow but still no go. oh and yes i have lights


----------

